# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Greenlight on the Southern

## re simmers

I'm looking for the chords to Greenlight on the Southern.  I prefer Tony Rice's version.
I would appreciate the help.

Thanks
Bob

----------


## Chuck Naill

> I'm looking for the chords to Greenlight on the Southern.  I prefer Tony Rice's version.
> I would appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob



Probably my favorite Norman Blake song, http://www.tabs-database.com/tony-ri...rn-chords.html

----------


## re simmers

Thanks Chuck.   That looks too simple.  I thought I heard more chord changes, but maybe not.

Bob

----------


## fscotte

One of the first tabs I did for my page at http://www.flatpick-l.org/tonytab/ 
Yeah I know, it needs updated bad... but I don't tab anymore so...

He's tuned the 6th string to low D.  Tony throws lots of chord substitutions in there, so all you get is the simple version.

----------


## re simmers

Yep, I think I got it.   Tony almost does a Carter style, moving the fingers on his left hand to the melody, but he strums several strings as a chord instead of individually as he sings.   As usual, Rice is tasteful.

Thanks,
Bob

----------


## doc holiday

Great song.  I do love the Tony R version.  Norman B sure writes great train songs.
By the way  re: the lyrics on  the first link...should be
"Waitin' for the fast mail train, the semaphore to clear."

----------


## fscotte

I took Tony's break and put it to mandolin.  Had to raise it a few steps so it would fit into the mandolin's range so its in the key of G here.  His infamous, and almost overused ending D lick is here except for the last few low notes.  You can probably figure something out there...

http://www.flatpick-l.org/tonytab/Greenlight.pdf

----------


## re simmers

That's great.    Only at the Mandolin Cafe!!!

Thanks
Bob

----------

